# Ultra Week: Fourtitude Dedicates Week's Worth of Daily Content to Audi's Lightweight Technology Past, Present & Future



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's been a while since we've done a thematic week of features here on Fourtitude. Longtime readers of the site might remember series we've done in the past like Bike Week where we featured two-wheeled takes on the Audi theme or Specialty Car Week where we covered niche manufacturers or conversion experts who use Audi engines as the basis of their creations. This week we've decided to focus on Audi's leadership roll in lightweight manufacturing.

You may have noticed the "Audi Ultra" logo affixed to the Audi R18 racecar * that dominated the Le Mans test this past weekend * "Ultra" is Audi's new nomenclature for lightweight technology. It should be obvious from the branding that Audi is as serious about its lightweight engineering push as it is about all-wheel drive (quattro), diesel (TDI) or electromobility (e-tron).









In as much, we've got a series of stories planned for you this week that will help demonstrate where Audi has been, where Audi is and where Audi is going when it comes to lightweight engineering. Expect a new feature daily through the remainder of the week.

In the meantime, you might want to read up on several other recent features we've published over the past few weeks that tell even more of the story. Here's a rundown:

Driven: Audi quattro Concept * Part 1 *, * Part 2 *, * Part 3 *

Driven: Audi A5 2.5T MQB Evo Prototype * Part 1 *, * Part 2 *

On Location: Embedded with Audi Sport at R18 Test * HERE *

Driven: Audi RS 3 Sportback * HERE *

Driven: Audi A8 4.2 quattro * HERE *


----------

